# 6 ohm speakers to 8 ohms receiver



## Cheezman

Yes. You'll be fine.


----------



## Dallas2coolio

Well I kinda wonder why on my manual for my receiver say to use min or 8 ohms or higher. I thought that 6 ohms or less will not work right and will overheat the receiver. I know 4 ohms will forsure get hot if turned up loud and will stress the amp but I don't know about 6 ohms. The Polk one is 8 ohms so I know forsure it won't heat up the receiver.


----------



## Dallas2coolio

The Pioneer speakers I' am talking about is the Pioneer SP-BS22-LR. Also the Polk speakers are the T15. I don't know which one is better out of the two but I wondered which is better sounding overall. All I know is that the Pioneer is 6 ohms and not 8 ohms like Polk.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dallas2coolio*
> 
> The Pioneer speakers I' am talking about is the Pioneer SP-BS22-LR. Also the Polk speakers are the T15. I don't know which one is better out of the two but I wondered which is better sounding overall. All I know is that the Pioneer is 6 ohms and not 8 ohms like Polk.


I run Polk T15's as my surround speakers. Listen to both and go with one that sounds better to you. Both of those speakers will work fine with your receiver.


----------



## Mygaffer

Basically if the impedance of the speakers are too low compared to amp, assuming you have a solid state amp, you can cause overheating of your amp. But you should be fine.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Basically if the impedance of the speakers are too low compared to amp, assuming you have a solid state amp, you can cause overheating of your amp. But you should be fine.


He is talking about small book shelf speakers with a Sherwood receiver. I don't think the pull will be much with either set.


----------



## boostinsteve

I currently run those same bookshelfs off a sony amp that is rated for 8 ohms. You will be fine. I have been running them like this for a while now. I also have pioneer andrew jones floorstanders, and the center channel on another sony amp that is 8 ohms or higher. I say just go for it. As long as you don't peg the volume constantly, the current draw will be at low enough levels that the mosfets won't overheat and blow out.

These speakers are less sensitive than others, so be ready for that.


----------



## tipo33

You CAN do it, and it will probably be fine. Dont blast the volume all the time, and check to see if it is hot after extended use. Should be ok....


----------



## Barten

The general idea is your pumping 8ohms of power into a 6ohm speaker only if your tuning the volume to 100%. Just never go past 70% volume and you should not harm the speakers at all


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barten*
> 
> *The general idea is your pumping 8ohms of power into a 6ohm speaker only if your tuning the volume to 100%.* Just never go past 70% volume and you should not harm the speakers at all


What?

Ohms aren't power, they're a measure of impedance. Wattage is a measurement of power.

6Ω is the impedance. The amp doesn't pick impedance, the speakers do. The lower the load, the harder the amp works (while producing more power), and the more heat it generates, and that's the OP's worry (rightfully so). Taking it easy on the volume isn't to protect the speakers, it's to protect the amp.


----------



## kevmatic

Well, no, the amplifier will likely produce more power into a 6ohm load than it will into an 8 ohm load at the same volume level, because the current will be higher. Which could be cause for concern at higher volume level.

So, less ohms = more power in most cases, unless the amplifier output impedance is oddly high.

I have a hard time believing that any amplifier out there will have trouble at 6 ohms, honestly. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Electrocutor

1. Don't worry about running 6ohm speakers on an amp designed for 8ohm. Electronic components nowadays are pretty robust and designed to operate within a margin of error. It's likely that you could even run 4ohm speakers, but I wouldn't recommend it.

2. Even if you were just using 8ohm speakers, your unit will need to breath. Make sure that wherever you place it has enough fresh air flow to keep it cool. Most units just use convection going in the bottom or sides and out the top, so keep that in mind. Running 6ohm speakers just means that you need to be more aware that the unit is properly cooled. Some amps run hotter than others.

3. For 99% of your listening, you'll be puting less than 1 watt into each speaker unless you always listen at reference or higher levels, which would probably make you go deaf after some years. That means you really needn't worry too much about over-taxing your amp unless you turn the volume way up. Generally, if you like to listen at reference volumes all the time, you should be looking at a much higher-end amp that would natively support 4ohm loads anyway. The speakers you listed (Pioneer SP-BS22-LR) say they are rated at 85dB @ 1 watt @ 1 meter. Obviously, sound is dynamic; so the actual power used when listening fluctuates, but 85dB is pretty loud.


----------



## supportlivejazz

Can I run Klipsch KG4s (6 ohm) with Proton D540 (8 ohm) amp??? Specifically.
Any special instructions on hooking them up?
I m fairly clueless... Thanks.


----------



## kevmatic

Go right on ahead. Hook it up the same way as 8 ohm speakers.


----------



## supportlivejazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevmatic*
> 
> Go right on ahead. Hook it up the same way as 8 ohm speakers.


Thanks... one other question... there are no inputs designated for a CD player... Phono-Tuner-DAD-Video- two Tape inputs. Which is best for my Teac CD player? thanks again.


----------



## kevmatic

Any input but the Phono. All the other inputs are identical, just labelled differently in the selector on the front to help you keep them straight.


----------



## supportlivejazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevmatic*
> 
> Any input but the Phono. All the other inputs are identical, just labelled differently in the selector on the front to help you keep them straight.


Thanks so much. Big help.


----------

